# Zebra Nerite Snails in a Reef Set up?



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

i have never tried putting one in a saltwater tank, have had luck in mudskipper tanks though. haha

I would be very interested to try putting one in a reef tank if it were even remotely possible.

Check it:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/snail/nerite.php


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

There are salt water nerites, you can go get some of those if you don't want to risk your zebra nerites. The ones I get are 99cents each, and do a great job at cleaning.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

I know they sell "saltwater" nerites http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+526+1472&pcatid=1472.

Not sure about the "freshwater" zebra nerites in salt though, haven't read anything about it.


----------



## Bobby24 (Jun 3, 2012)

I live in Hong Kong, never seen a Salt Water Nerite in the shops here. But we have loads of Fresh Water Zebras, and they are really beautiful, I will be setting up a 350 gal tank soon. Where I lived in India earlier there were tons of saltwater Nerites, we used to pick them in pails, they were delicious (the black and white guys in the pic)!


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. I just imagine a slug with salt poured on it. But that's just me. 

-Lisa


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd imagine they wouldn't do well. They do fine in brackish water but I think full ssalt water would most likely kill them. No personal experience trying this though.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Brackish water and marine water salt levels are way different. I also dont think they would fare well

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got some at 1.012 (half salt) in my opae ula tank and they're doing well. I've not tried them at any higher concentration than that though. I certainly wouldn't use a freshwater species for the testing. Perhaps something like an olive nerite would do better.


----------



## Bobby24 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi All,

I found this on the net, from a guy who breeds nerite snails (freshwater ones like zebras), looks they will survive, perhaps do very well in saltwater. It is an excellent article on breeding nerites:

Quote
"3. Set up a small tank. I’m using a 1 gallon tank to nurse the babies nitrites. A air bubble line that is set very low 1bubble ever 2 seconds. Also a marine/saltwater (freshwater salt wont work). Why salt and no brackish. The reason is once these Nertie are born at this stage they need all the calcium and mineral to develop a health strong shell. Which well increase the level of survival as juveniles. I had little luck with brackish water. My percentage increased about 80 percent when I’ve hatched Nerite in fully saltwater tank. I usually fill the saltwater level just enough to cover the decor/driftwood.(this is where youll place your decor cover with eggs)"
Unquote


He says once the shells are fully formed and shiny he then starts to change the water gradually to fresh, by taking lots of 10% saltwater out and topping that out proportionately with fresh water every 2 days, they will die if you do it any faster, the process has to be gradual, so I guess you have to do the same in a reverse case scenario.

Regards,

Bobby


----------

